# Karen09 - Hello everyone!



## karen09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone!,

Have been been diabetic about a year or so now ... first time joining anything like this .... so really looking forward to reading and sharing stories/information with you guys and gals .... have been reading some of the posts so far ..... some good information on these and its nice to know that I am not alone or slowly going crazy with all this diabetic stuff  ..... speak to you soon, take care everyone, 

Good luck

Karen


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

karen09 said:


> Hi Everyone!,
> 
> Have been been diabetic about a year or so now ... first time joining anything like this .... so really looking forward to reading and sharing stories/information with you guys and gals .... have been reading some of the posts so far ..... some good information on these and its nice to know that I am not alone or slowly going crazy with all this diabetic stuff  ..... speak to you soon, take care everyone,
> 
> ...



Hello and Welcome to the forum Karen09


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum!


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!Bev


----------



## Mand (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Karen09!


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Karen and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Karen.

Tom H


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Karen.

welcome


----------



## karen09 (Jul 28, 2009)

*ta*

Hi 

Thanks for the welcome!  

karen  x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

karen09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> karen  x



No problem its always good to get new members  if you need to know anything just ask and someone will help or point you in the right direction .


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome, feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Karen, Welcome to the forum

Julie x


----------



## karen09 (Jul 29, 2009)

*hey all*

hey peeps,

just checkin in with you all today, see how things are going ...... just done my levels came in at 13 at lunch, been out and about for a walk and just had something to eat... i'm really worried now  .... any suggestions on what to do would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Karen, what sort of insulin regime are you on? Were you 13 before your lunch and do you add in a correction dose, or do you normally take a fixed amount of insulin with your meals? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a feel for how things are going with you and how your levels are generally, and the kind of healthcare you are receiving.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Karen..

Welcome to the forum...The large extended family...Your in the right place for support, advice, chat and a good rant...

Look forward to reading your posts

Heidi
xx


----------



## karen09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

Thanxs for the post ..... have only just got to my computer been playin up a bit.  Yeah it was 13 before lunch, then it kinna run high all day until the evening then alas i had a slight hypo moment - generally good bs but has kinna gone haywire this last while back ...... nothing i do seems to be right ...... v frustrating at times like i'm sure you know ...... spoke to my dsn and she has changed my dosages again so fingers crossed this time things will go according to plan.

Hope you and everyone are having a good day.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Karen I would reccommend speaking to your DSN about carb counting and if there are any courses run in your area. What this means is you will match the insulin to the amount of carbohydrate you are eating, rather than a fixed dose. It means you can be flexible in when and what you eat. You have to be on a basal bolus regieme to do this though, not sure what insulin you are taking at the moment. That means a long acting insulin and then a fast acting for each mea (so 4 injections a day usually).


----------

